# Livery in Reading



## akaJELLYBEANx (17 March 2018)

Hello! 

I go to Reading university and am hoping to buy and move my ex loan horse down here this September. Can anyone recommend any livery yards close to central Reading, preferably for under £200 per month?  With access to both stabling and turn out, with good off road hacking preferred. Also, if they were accessible via public transport that would be a huge bonus! I don't mind walking down lanes but not for more than a few minutes. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cowpony (24 March 2018)

Hall Place ticks all your boxes apart from the hacking. I am there and its a lovely supportive yard with lots of friendly liveries, and the added bonus of being a riding school and running shows too. The hacking isn't great though - you have to use roads to get to most of it, and the bridle paths have lots of dogwalkers on them.


----------

